# The TV Show Thread



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I see there is a movie thread here. Unfortunately, as much as I wished I could watch more movies, I typically only have time for TV shows these days, so why not start up a thread on TV shows.

- What shows do you currently watch?
- Any all time favorites?
- Any new shows you are looking forward to?

As far as the shows I currently watch:

- Supernatural (one of my favorites)
- Grimm
- Arrow
- The Flash
- Game of Thrones
- Vikings
- Penny Dreadful (just started)
- Daredevil (just started)
- Last Ship
- The Strain
- American Horror Story
- Haven
- Continuum
- Falling Skies
- Homeland
- Sleepy Hollow
- Star Wars Rebels (was originally for my boys, but being honest it is for me  )
- True Detective
- The Walking Dead
- Suits
- Under the Dome

My wife watches:

- Scandal
- Greys Anatomy
- The Affair
- The Good Wife
- How To Get Away With Murder
- Downton Abby

Some of my favorites no longer aired:

- Married ... With Children 
- Scrubs
- Arrested Development
- Curb Your Enthusiam
- Chappelle's Show
- Fresh Prince of Bel Air
- Tales From The Crypt
- Warehouse 13

Upcoming shows ... not too many on my radar, I would guess:

- Killjoys
- Legends of Tomorrow
- Fear the Walking Dead


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm just waiting for "Jonee Loves Chachi" to come back.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I gave up cable a few years ago in favor of Netflix, so i'm usually a couple of seasons behind on everything except the netflix original stuff.

Currently watching and really enjoying Daredevil on netflix.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

In case a mod is checking in, can you think of a reason why a user would get an "access denied" message? lucy999 mentioned to me about getting this message when attempting to post here?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Maybe she forgot to "like" Amps joke.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Fozzy said:


> Maybe she forgot to "like" Amps joke.


Joke???


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> - What shows do you currently watch?
> 
> This Friday Orange is the New Black starts its new season. I smell a marathon watching weekend.
> House of Cards-Netflix
> ...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Haha, welcome Lucy 

Cracking up at your Larry David comments and of course, Chappelle


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I've seen every ep of Psych about 6-7 times.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Game of thrones,

Banshee

Hannibal

The 100- not all the time but it works on weekends

Top gear UK of course


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Top Gear UK is a riot.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Wayward Pines
Grimm
Downton Abbey
Shetland
Death in Paradise
Texas Rising
Falling Skies
Defiance
Elementary
Rizzoli & Isles
Walking Dead
Z Nation
Hell on Wheels
Last Ship
Murdoch Mysteries
Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Shows I watch:

Gotham
Arrow
Flash

House Hunters International
Ancient Aliens
Law and Order: SVU

Last Ship
Suits

Probably a few more that end up on my DVR, but I can't recall them right now.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Supernatural!!!!


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I watch:

sports

My Wife Watches:

[nothing]


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

Monday Night: *Gotham*; I thought this would be cheesy, but it's been great (except for some of the more recent Fish Mooney story). It's like Sin City lite. Wife likes Mike and Molly, which I can't stand (it's the usual b****y nagging wife schtick without even the saving grace of her being attractive)

Tuesday Night: *Agents of Shield*; Stories are a bit convoluted at times, but the action is great, and the relationships between characters are interesting and compelling

Wednesday Night: Nothing compelling, usually end up watching the sitcoms on ABC (The Middle, The Goldbergs, Modern Family, and Blackish) 

Thursday Night: *Vikings*; Been watching since the beginning, although I don't know if I'll continue, as I've come to dislike just about everyone on the show. It's not on now, season's over, so it's another slow night

Friday Night: Wife hijacks the TV for Shark Tank. We were watching Secrets and Lies, but that's done for now. I have high hopes for Dark Matter on SyFy, we'll see how that goes.

Saturday Night: A wasteland of crappy programming

Sunday Night: *Game of Thrones* and *Walking Dead*. Nothing else needs to be said. Although I will add that, having read the first three books (A Song of Ice and Fire series) years ago, Game of Thrones did a phenomenal job casting-everyone is perfect.


I was also enjoying *Z Nation* (man, they are not afraid to get rid of main characters) and *The Last Ship*. Was watching Helix, but just couldn't drum up enough interest in the story this season. And *12 Monkeys* was surprisingly good.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

CSPAN 2 Book TV.
Some of the crazier Sunday morning preachers.


----------

